# I'm New :D



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so glad you've joined, welcome!

Congrats on your new boy too!


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

hello and welcome!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your chap, and i'd love to hear more about him.


----------



## shep8851 (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome Frizzy, my girlfriend and I are new too, I think you'll probably see a lot of us on here


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

welcome to the forum & welcome back to the horse world!!


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, it feels good to be back in the saddle


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

And this is my horse:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh he's beautiful!!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Welcome! i lived in perth to, but three hours out. Your horse is gorgeous!!


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks  
CountryPosh where abouts did you live (if you dont mind me asking )


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

I lived a small town up north in the wheatbelt.


----------

